# Lyft Driver Beta App.



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Did you find the new feature on the latest update? Go into Scheduled Pickups and it will give you a list of pending pickups in the queue. I have my mornings planned for the next 3 days as a result with trips. Finally something that makes sense!

It shows the pickup location destination and estimated fare. No plus in my market but if it is a hit I'm sure it will roll. 

As riders add scheduled pickups you see them and can grab them. They send texts tell I g you when to go online and the ping goes to you as soon as you go online. Cool stuff kids!


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

It's not available here in the Chicago market yet.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

How does one get beta version?


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

They send you a link inviting you. This will be an Uber killer. I have driven all day in scheduled rides it has been great. Last ride to get me home now. This is awesome stuff.

For part time folks you can dip on see if there is anything that matches your time to drive grab it for later and no sitting around.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Where is this? I have the beta app but don't see a queue list. Do I have to be online or just in driver mode?


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

In the upper right corner where your face is touch that to expose the menu for items down it says scheduled pickups tap it a list of rides that have been scheduled byriders appears and then you pick the ones that you want and they will be added to your queue

Check it frequently as it updates constantly. I just got paid to drive toward my house had I not had that option I would have just drove home

This is in the Seattle Market


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Mine doesn't have it. Are you on the new heat map?


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Nope.

Couple screen grabs to help...salivate....


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

JJS said:


> Nope.
> 
> Couple screen grabs to help...salivate....


Wow... this is huge for my morning commute. Hope it is available in SF.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Interesting. So in lieu of finding out destination, you get no PT?


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

Pt on scheduled rides is not necessarily bypassed, on theory if pt is predicted it will be charged, paid. I've gotten it before, but it is rare.


----------



## SurgeSurferSD (Nov 15, 2016)

This looks amazing, hope it hits SD soon. Just got the new Driver app, so hopefully this is next!


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

JJS Are you running the Beta of the new Lyft driver (only) app or the Beta of the Lyft app that has both driver and rider functionality?


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Damn! Nice!....I'm on beta as well but no dice on the scheduled pickup's menu...


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

LYFT DRIVER APP BETA


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

I chose the rides i want based on the pickup and destination. No PT today on these rides but I got PAID to sit in traffic. 

Traffic in Seattle completely sucked this morning going north I picked rides that were south of me that we're going to the airport north I got paid to sit in traffic did it repeatedly. I drove Almost 100% Today on scheduled rides. 

My early morning commute is already planned three airport runs and as the scheduled rides get added I pick and choose the ones that I want.

When you get stuck in an area that you're not familiar with pull up scheduled pickups see if there's any rides in the area grab the ride and weight or dead head back to the area you are familiar. 

It's pretty ingenious. I like it so far. It can be tweaked though. Add Plus rides


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

JJS said:


> I chose the rides i want based on the pickup and destination. No PT today on these rides but I got PAID to sit in traffic.
> 
> Traffic in Seattle completely sucked this morning going north I picked rides that were south of me that we're going to the airport north I got paid to sit in traffic did it repeatedly. I drove Almost 100% Today on scheduled rides.
> 
> ...


Hi, i received the email too ans i did download the testflight app , but it's asking for an invite code, is the code in the invite email? If it is can you guide me whr is it in the email? Thanks


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Didn't even know there was a driver only beta app.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

I have been a beta tester for a while. Before this driver app came out. The link for play store came from Lyft and I don't recall having a code. 

Interestingly my wife signed in on the app and she didn't have the scheduled pickup option.


----------



## iPHX (Jun 7, 2016)

Can you post the link to the app then?


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm testing it in the SF area and it was a little bit if a nightmare this morning. Was supposed to pick up a 4:30 am schedule ride to SFO. Got the txt msg to go online to accept the ride. Went online and it's sending pings for rides that's not the scheduled rides. After getting multiple pings that was not the schedule ride, went offline for probably only 5 minutes and guess what? They gave the schedule ride away, so frustrating and took a ding on my acceptance rate all for nothing.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Plus rides could be great for Friday and Saturday night. Busy with mostly Plus rides would be great and I dead head for a decent plus ride. let's see where this goes.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

I emailed Lyft about getting the Beta and they responded saying it was for special selected drivers only and that they are always looking for new drivers to test the beta out since others don't activate the beta when a new one is out to try so they couldn't add me manually but have noted my account and requested that I be put on the waiting list for beta testing purposes for my area. You can just download the app, you have to go a crahslytics website that asks you for the invite code to proceed and then then basically have you download the app as a 3rd party app on your phone to activate and then you have to tell the phone to trust the certificate. Kinda like what we needed to do with Uber back in the day with their driver app that wasnt available in the app stores at the time before the current one that we all have now


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

What you are describing is the old beta. they have a separate driver app (beta) now that is downloaded directly off of the Google Play Store that invite comes directly from Lyft. I am not able to post a link for that

My second day was equally as good as the first I'm learning to plan a little better but I did well for a Wednesday very well.

Unfortunately plus rides or not schedule and there's no plus filter as we all know patiently waiting this was a nice bone that the threw our way


----------



## DavidHill76 (Apr 20, 2017)

Is this available in all markets? I'm in Nashville, and I would love to find out more about this


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

JJS you may want to edit your screenshots to take your name and pic out.

Never know when passive aggressive Lyft will ding you for posting stuff in public


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

JJS said:


> Nope.
> 
> Couple screen grabs to help...salivate....


Is that only for plus and things like that, or is that for regular lyft as well?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

K-pax said:


> Is that only for plus and things like that, or is that for regular lyft as well?


It's just regular. No Plus.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

DexNex said:


> It's just regular. No Plus.


Oooo I like the scheduled rides thing.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

JJS said:


> What you are describing is the old beta. they have a separate driver app (beta) now that is downloaded directly off of the Google Play Store that invite comes directly from Lyft. I am not able to post a link for that
> 
> My second day was equally as good as the first I'm learning to plan a little better but I did well for a Wednesday very well.
> 
> Unfortunately plus rides or not schedule and there's no plus filter as we all know patiently waiting this was a nice bone that the threw our way


The driver app is live on iOS as of today. So far pretty much the regular app minus the annoying nag screen (thank you lyft!!!) and minus the option to switch to rider mode. A little snappier performance, but nothing different yet. Still can't check pax app for driver saturation without going offline though. It detects that the driver app is online if you try to switch the lyft app to pax mode and says 'nope'.


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

Its also live on android. Driver app i mean. And same as ios, cant have pax and driver app on at same time.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Downloaded Driver only app today.
It seems faster by a lil bit


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm not to concerned about pics and Lyft. I'm doing them a favor because a while bunch of drivers are finally excited about something Lyft is doing. There is nothing negative in here. Thank you for concern though. I will consider it in future posts. 

This tool is amazing. PDB becomes a non issue. I can try to get it this weekend and will but I will offer my earnings are better than they were. When they add plus game changed....


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

JJS said:


> I'm not to concerned about pics and Lyft. I'm doing them a favor because a while bunch of drivers are finally excited about something Lyft is doing. There is nothing negative in here. Thank you for concern though. I will consider it in future posts.
> 
> This tool is amazing. PDB becomes a non issue. I can try to get it this weekend and will but I will offer my earnings are better than they were. When they add plus game changed....


PLUS AGREED


----------

